# Twitter usernames!



## Brett6781

Post your Twitter username if you got one!

Mine is just my forum name, brett6781


----------



## neur0tk

@neur0tk

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Dorian

@Dorian_at_ATT


----------



## Dewguzzler

@dewguzzler


----------



## nmiltner

@nmiltner


----------



## AndroidSims

@AndroidSims
Gtalk: simsevan

Sent from DroidX


----------



## mines_01

mine is @BDDFM do not ask in which it means.....


----------



## sheldoneous

@sheldoneous

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## villian1998

Peep my sig


----------



## jaydude28

@jaydude23


----------



## lilcdroid

@lilcdroid


----------



## Jaxidian

@Jaxidian


----------



## TRE_588

@Agt_studly

Sent from my tbolt using Forum Runner


----------



## YourAverageJD

@YourAverageJD

Guaranteed to follow you back

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipples007

Snipples007

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt

@IRONMatt14, but who would want to follow *ME?* 
o.0


----------



## luniz7

@luniz7

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Special_opps

Special ops

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asharad

Mine's a secret. I have no followers, and don't want that to change!


----------



## 1techydude

@1techydude
Hit me up whenever


----------



## coggy9

@coggy9


----------



## PatHoge

@pathoge

Feel free to tweet me questions!


----------



## jbrew78

@jbrew78
and
@MyAndroidPortal


----------



## shady

Hello









I am @shadez on Twitter.


----------



## kook

@k00k_ but don't follow me cuz I don't use it much.....

Sent from my full Sense 3.0 Tbolt.


----------



## DizzyThermal

@DizzyThermal


----------



## abn75

eh mine is easy. i use the same name on all the forums twitter and irc. abn75


----------



## cranialbug

@cranialbug


----------



## Droid-Xer

*@Droid_Xer*


----------



## Guest

**deleted twitter**


----------



## moosc

@moosc

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

Everyone gets a follow!


----------



## determinato

@determinato


----------



## 4DFL4

@4dfl4


----------



## Aerogriff

@aerogriff

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

@XPLiCiT2u

Follow me, maybe I'll follow you back...


----------



## mcmillanje

@mcmillanje


----------



## guidot

@guidot42

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## davidjr621

@davidjr621_


----------



## sageDieu

@sageDieu

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## monkey1911

@monkeyae86, stupid system wouldn't let me use the name I wanted and it didn't like the "." that is normally in between my monkey and the ae86.


----------



## SyNiK4L

@synik4l


----------



## awg_ilyas

@awg_ilyas. #FF!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405

@sammyboy405


----------



## linuxmotion

@linuxmotion

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## styx

@styx650


----------



## RobStorm

@BinaNat

Rob Storm


----------



## DroidModderX

@droidmodderx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigL

@firethecannon


----------



## jdkoreclipse

@jdkoreclipse

I'm good with answering all tweets, but following back isn't something I do often.....my followers are most often beta testers for my roms/kernels/etc, which is basically my way of thanking you for following Me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asharad

mp1a .


----------



## Sensatti

Sensatti


----------



## PB64Craig

@peakyboo64

GB°.596


----------



## ndwatkins

@BoneyNicole

I'll be happy to follow you back!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl

@ArchDukeDoug

Some of it is boring Linux Mint stuff.. just a warning (or a promise?)


----------



## Brett6781

Tahl said:


> Some of it is boring Linux Mint stuff.. just a warning (or a promise?)


Ubuntu > Mint

btw, saw that you're a Minecraft fan! Nice!


----------



## Jordan8

@jordanh08


----------



## ndwatkins

Brett6781 said:


> Ubuntu > Mint
> 
> btw, saw that you're a Minecraft fan! Nice!


LIES!! About Ubuntu. Mint ftw. Minecraft is indeed > all, however.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StumbleFly

@stumblefly


----------



## Tahl

Brett6781 said:


> Ubuntu > Mint
> 
> btw, saw that you're a Minecraft fan! Nice!


I'm excited that Minecraft is coming to Android.. It's such a fun game and I'm glad it's doing so well..

Also I didn't like either the new or the classic Ubuntu interfaces. That's the main reason I switched the Mint 11 since it is based off of Ubuntu 11.04 and can use all of Natty's repositories but with some of their own tweaks.


----------



## Brett6781

StumbleFly said:


>


Nice!!!! GIANTS FTW!!!!


----------



## BrttWrd

@brttwrd7

via Tapatalk


----------



## cassdroid

I am cassdroid every where

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins

Okay I went through this thread and followed a bunch of you that I wasn't already following







So, I am not a creepy stalker or a bot. Maybe. Now I might be


----------



## Phoxus

@WadeIvy


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## IRONMatt

@IRONMatt14 if you dont follow me, then you dont follow me </apple_pun>


----------



## ITGuy11

@ITGuy11


----------



## c0dege3k

@c0dege3k


----------



## inline6power

@inline6power


----------



## Steady Hawkin

@steadyhawkin


----------



## sparty569

@sparty569 Surprise surprise


----------



## gongsh0w

@Gongsh0w


----------



## psycho_maniac

@psycho_maniac_


----------



## dickenam

See my sig!


----------



## rhcp011235

rhcp011235


----------



## Jmoney4769

@jmoney4769


----------



## Nusince

@nusince


----------



## Ghub1

I like this idea!
@Ghub1


----------



## Pdrguy76

@pdrguy


----------



## jonwgee

@jonwgee

Droid X, that is all...


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

@UNhipandUNfunny

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyman

@sparkyman216


----------



## jdg605

Jdg605 is my Twitter username


----------



## Guest

OK, well, since I deleted @airforcegeek and got a new one, figured id should post it... @ThatAirForceGuy .


----------



## Trenton

@trentonjw

i'm going to have to hit up @trenton and get his twitter account


----------



## bryceg33

@bryceg33


----------



## gott.eric

@gotteric


----------



## bigjj44

@bigjj44


----------



## Tbaybe02

@tbaybe02 (duh)


----------



## perfoliate

@perfoliate

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## enzoem

@enzoem


----------



## vzninja

@jossicruz


----------



## sixohtew

@sixohtew_


----------



## DroidModderX

@DroidModderX


----------



## ZachM1

@ZachM1


----------



## P I T A

@ornerycynic

I love Android, but, am still a novice, learning anything I can, whenever I can!


----------



## bridaddy69

@bridaddy69


----------



## Dbagjones

@Dbagjones


----------



## doomonu

@tehserver


----------



## TiffG

@TiffG76


----------



## krylon360

@krylon360


----------



## Djenks24

djenks24


----------



## roman

@romanbb


----------



## android_michael

@android_michael 
Really creative I know...

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Perk27

@perkins2797

RTR


----------



## John_2k2

@John_2k2


----------



## Franzferdinan51

@franzferdinan57

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Willis420

WillisIVXX


----------



## DoubleTakeUno

@DoubleTakeUno


----------



## R1Lover

Same as user name here and everywhere else!









R1Lover


----------



## qqeyes

Qqeyez


----------



## BrownHornet72

BrownHornet72


----------



## revenge8

@pilotbluemusic ..my band's page that ive taken over with android tweets haha


----------



## evams

xevamsx


----------



## Adam Metzner

@Adam_Metzner


----------



## Rodeojones

@rodeojones000


----------



## deletion

@hatlee


----------



## drJRE77

@drJRE77


----------



## Tarkus.Z

@LouZirko


----------



## maybish

Maycruising


----------



## crackerjack06

@crackerjack06


----------



## Jnehama

Jnehama like my forum signon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

wow this thread exploded. I only really like to follow android development and I usually only tweet about android stuff. Yes boring I know, but that is what I like. Occasionally I rant about work. 
Anybody else like this? follow me @psycho_maniac_ and I'll do the same


----------



## imneveral0ne

@imneveral0ne, who would have guessed it!


----------



## Ar15fonsi

@Ar15fonsi


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash

i was totally prepared for this


----------



## jdkoreclipse

ndwatkins said:


> LIES!! About Ubuntu. Mint ftw. Minecraft is indeed > all, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I actually prefer mint better, too. However, my new pc's wifi chip doesnt get along with mint, and it does get along with ubuntu.


----------



## bretth18

@bretth5324


----------



## NatemZ

@natemz

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCollins

@jaccolli

8^€)>


----------



## Busphan

@Busphan


----------



## Stetsonaw

@stetsonaw


----------



## BrutalSauce

@brutalsauce


----------



## ThaiBoy02

@iamthaiboy


----------



## Jonathon

@jonathongrigg

Cuz it's my name


----------



## shreddintyres

@shreddintyres


----------



## bedwa

@bedwa


----------



## jay

@thisisntworki


----------



## Firewing

@firewing77

Sent from where the mountains meet the desert...


----------



## kook

Firewing said:


> @firewing77
> 
> Sent from where the mountains meet the desert...


Who are you?

Sent from my OMFGB'd TBolt.


----------



## xmrsilentx

@mr_silentXIII

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian

@Dorian_at_ATT


----------



## shawn13165

@shawn13165 same as my forum name :0


----------



## Seano

@iSeano


----------



## x13thangelx

@x13thangelx


----------



## cubanjinx

@cubanjinx

Via TT


----------



## Oka

oka_xda


----------



## ryanwv24

@ryanwv24


----------



## danceswithbongs

Hopefully this doesn't get me banned. 
I don't have a twitter account or facebook. 
My life's goal is to be the last human without an account at either. But since that may still be quite some time, I eat yogurt since everyone over 100 years old all seem to be yogurt addicts. Especially the Russians. 
Only drawback is that since I'm not on facebook, I apparently have no friends.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## dutchy716

@jdutchy


----------



## ericatomars23

@Pollita_Droid


----------



## N3RD_304

@miles_mcroy


----------



## Lopedog

@lopedog13

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sbmootyar

@sbmootyar
Gtalk - raytoombs

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## sparta31

@Sparta_31


----------



## Tone_Capone

@tone_capone

I try to keep it consistent lol


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

@USSENTERNCC1701

...my name was too long :blush:


----------



## CheetahHeel

jandrewtaylor


----------



## Stetsonaw

This thread has been ruled irrelevant. You can add your twitter account in your profile so that you get your awesome twitterbird under your post information to the left, like mine. Add your Google+ info while you're at it!


----------



## crosstown

@ericjVT


----------



## I Am Marino

@I_Am_Marino


----------



## BiGTooT

@BiGTo0T


----------



## sixohtew

@sixohtew_


----------



## KriRivas

@TheOperati0n

Add me 

Sent from my MB860 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## beantown06

@beantown06


----------



## scarmon25

@scarmon25


----------



## kazuki

I really don't use my Twitter account. It was made just to follow devs and see what a full setup HTC sense would be like with Facebook and things like that. Feel free to follow me or whateverxD
@insrt_awsumness


----------



## MasterTM

@MastaTM


----------



## coltzfan

@coltzfan13


----------



## drunkpaper

@DrunkPaper


----------



## XsMagical

@XsMagical

Sent from my x3Dvo using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidvirzi

@droidvirzi


----------



## websterzx10r1

@websterzx10r


----------



## AndroidBall

@androidball


----------



## naql

@naqlc


----------



## cam_hamlin

@PhoneGame

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

@AndyFox2011


----------



## OmarF82

@OmarF82

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

@cdtnc ........ yup its in code haha


----------



## AndyFox2011

I've followed as many of you as I can be bothered doing on my phone


----------

